# NEO.bet Review - via BETENEMY



## NeoBet (Sep 28, 2020)

"Unlike many online gambling websites we review, NEO.bet does not have any kind of casino. What they do offer, however, is a very impressive sportsbook, one which comes packed with additional features and a competitive welcome bonus. On top of this, users at NEO.bet can bet on an impressive array of 9,000 live sporting events every month from a wide range of sports." Come check out the full review here: https://en.betenemy.com/neobet/


----------

